# Three Soleimani Questions



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org

*"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:

*"Does anyone doubt what would be the response of the USA if its top general and commander in Europe were assassinated by Iran–and Iran followed it up with a declaration that they did it and he deserved it?*

"Is it just coincidence that Trump’s ‘crossing the Rubicon latest escalation’ has nothing to do with the timing of impeachment proceedings in Congress? 

"Or what appears to be an increasing probability of US economic recession in an election year."

*The role of personality figured prominently in the German Kaiser's 1914 reaction a Serbian archduke's assassination; Hitler's misplaced assumption that France and Britain would do nothing when he invaded Poland, and Tojo's miscalculation that war with the US would be short after Pearl Harbor and his invasion of the Philippines.
*
"Trump is now in infamous company: with the Kaiser, Tojo, Hitler, and all the others after who have always miscalculated and pushed their countries to the brink of war–and over."


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 8, 2020)

Get back to US when our “top General” has murdered 600 Iranians, stormed the Iranian embassy. TIA.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...




You are making false comparisons.

Our top commander in Europe hasn't carried out any terrorist attacks.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 8, 2020)

Salami is a thug. He's now a dead thug. Nobody cares about that damn terrorist regime


----------



## fncceo (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump’s ‘crossing the Rubicon latest escalation’



Don't be silly, President Trump was no where _*near *_Italy when it happened.


----------



## Meister (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...


I'm glad you outed yourself as an Iranian sympathizer.  The Americans that the Iranian terrorist has killed, be damned. 
I wish you would leave this country, and leave it to those who still love it.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Salami is a thug. He's now a dead thug. Nobody cares about that damn terrorist regime




 'E's not pinin'! 'E's passed on! This TERRORIST is no more! He has ceased to be! 'E's expired and gone to meet HELL! 'E's a stiff! Bereft of life, 'e rests in TORMENT! If TRUMP hadn't BLOWN 'im to BITS 'e'd be BOMBING MORE EMBASSIES! 'Is metabolic processes are now 'istory! 'E's off the twig! 'E's kicked the bucket, 'e's shuffled off 'is mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' JAHANNAM invisible!! THIS IS AN EX-TERRORIST!!


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 8, 2020)

Who would you call?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 8, 2020)

I Saw Qasem Soleimani's Brand of Evil Firsthand — It's Worse Than You Could Possibly Imagine


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...


The left's attempt to equate the US and terrorists is pathetic.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Our top commander in Europe hasn't carried out any terrorist attacks.


What's your definition of "terrorism?"




war on terrorism | Summary & Facts


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Our top commander in Europe hasn't carried out any terrorist attacks.
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Salami is a thug. He's now a dead thug. Nobody cares about that damn terrorist regime


How many US civilians did Soleimani kill?
Was it more than the number of Iraqi children offed by Tommy Franks?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

fncceo said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s ‘crossing the Rubicon latest escalation’
> ...


Maybe's he's lying about that too?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Salami is a thug. He's now a dead thug. Nobody cares about that damn terrorist regime
> ...


----------



## fncceo (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



I'm too busy trying to prove he started the Reichstag Fire.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

Meister said:


> I'm glad you outed yourself as an Iranian sympathizer. The Americans that the Iranian terrorist has killed, be damned.
> I wish you would leave this country, and leave it to those who still love it.


What do you love most, killing women or children for Wall Street?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> What do you love most, killing women or children for Wall Street?



I would never kill women or children, rape the environment, or oppress the workers for Wall Street.

Mostly, I just do it for kicks.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Get back to US when our “top General” has murdered 600 Iranians, stormed the Iranian embassy. TIA.


How many Muslim civilians have US generals killed since 2001?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...


Location: Los Angeles. smh

Are you here in hopes that the responses will fix your fucked up ways of thinking?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> I Saw Qasem Soleimani's Brand of Evil Firsthand — It's Worse Than You Could Possibly Imagine


This is akin to saying that the top guy in charge of the CIA, Richard Helms, at the time of the *Mỹ Lai Massacre, *was personally responsible for it.

Just because troops are associated with a command structure, does not mean the guy at the top is responsible for all the war crimes committed by them.

Grow up and stop falling for war propaganda.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Get back to US when our “top General” has murdered 600 Iranians, stormed the Iranian embassy. TIA.
> ...


So much mourning for such an evil man.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Salami is a thug. He's now a dead thug. Nobody cares about that damn terrorist regime
> ...




How many civilians did Soleimani kill?

Far more more than Trump, and probably more than Obabble.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> View attachment 299146
> Who would you call?







Too late?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> I Saw Qasem Soleimani's Brand of Evil Firsthand — It's Worse Than You Could Possibly Imagine







Imagine that.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 299146
> ...


Would you call Trump or Hillary if you were in a situation over there. Simple question.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...




This article is disingenuous, as are most of the responses you are getting.  Everyone underestimates Iran, and dehumanizes them

Most folks, but mostly the neo-cons, and the anti-war folks do not get that this analogy IS NOT applicable.

Do you even understand what the Quds force is?

It is hypocritical for the U.S., and European allies to label them a terrorist group, when we do the same shit with our special OPS and clandestine services all the damn time.  The only reason we label our enemies from other nations that do that with Russia or China?  They are too big and economically powerful to get away with it.

Now, to really understand what is going on, you must understand who this guy really was. 

U.S. Army's Iraq War General Stanley McChrystal describes the Quds Force as an organization roughly analogous to a combination of the CIA and the Joint Special Operations Command (JSOC) in the United States.[5] Responsible for extraterritorial operations,[6] the Quds Force supports non-state actors in many countries, including Lebanese Hezbollah, Hamas and Palestinian Islamic Jihad in the Gaza Strip and the West Bank, Yemeni Houthis, and Shia militias in Iraq, Syria, and Afghanistan.[6]
Quds Force - Wikipedia

IOW, this guy WAS NOT just a high ranking prestigious military general, he was a SPOOK, a glorified spy.  If I remember correctly?  We had this shit going on with the Soviets during the cold war all the damn time.  They captured one of ours, we captured one of theirs.  They killed one of ours, we killed one of theirs.

This is not like "assassinating an archduke," it is more like killing the head of a spy agency after they have successfully pulled off multiple operations against your nation.

Have you not been paying attention?  Do you not remember all the back and forth about these oil tankers?  Or those suspicious attacks that could never be proven, some said it was Iran, others said it was a false flag, etc?  IOW, THE WORK OF SPIES.

Trump and his folks were getting EXTREMELY frustrated and feeling impotent over all that.  Who do you think was behind all that?  

Only fools do not believe that the Quds force is not behind the arming and training of Shia militia and mercenary groups in Lebanon, Yemen, Syria and Iraq.

Does Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Israel, or the U.S. do any less?  Of course not.  But let us speak plainly.  This is NOT some extraordinary assassination that is beyond the pale.  This guy knew the risks.  He was the top mastermind, but, he was also training his subordinates in asymmetrical war.  It is not like any of this will end with his elimination.  

Iran is far superior at this sort of war-craft than anyone. . .  save probably Israel.

So, to answer your questions?

*Does anyone doubt what would be the response of the USA if its top general and commander in Europe were assassinated by Iran–and Iran followed it up with a declaration that they did it and he deserved it?*

Completely inappropriate comparison that misunderstands this guys true role in the conflicts in the middle east.

*Is it just coincidence that Trump’s ‘crossing the Rubicon latest escalation’ has nothing to do with the timing of impeachment proceedings in Congress?
*
Mostly, yes.  Apparently you hadn't been paying attention to the events that led up to elimination of Qasem Soleimani*.

Is Trump trying to provoke Iran, in order to have it precipitate an equivalent response so that he, Trump, can bypass a Congressional vote to go to war he knows he won’t get?
*
I doubt it.  I would bet he is trying to get Iran to come back to the bargaining table to stop production on nuclear weaponry, having a willingness to lift sanctions, yet w/o giving them money to fund clandestine operations throughout the whole of the middle east.  REMEMBER, his stated goal had always been to create stability and peace, while pulling American troops out of the theater, something I believe the Iranians also want.  Trump's believes in the negotiating tactic of Reagan, from a position of strength, not from a position of begging.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> ...


Can you name another country that has been responsible for the killing, maiming, and displacement of MILLIONS of innocent human beings since the end of WWII?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Did you vote for this? ….

LA mayor touts $1.2 billion homeless housing project despite blown deadlines and shortfalls


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


----------



## gipper (Jan 8, 2020)

Why 


georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...


It was totally immoral and outside international law to murder the general. 

If he was such a bad guy (a poster here referred to him as another Hitler, yet Americans never heard of him before this), arrest him at the airport and send him to The Hague for trial. That would have been the moral thing to do. 

A state Arbitrarily murdering someone is immoral.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

fncceo said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...





fncceo said:


> I'm too busy trying to prove he started the Reichstag Fire.


I'm pretty sure this guy did it?




Long shadow over Palestine killing


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

fncceo said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What do you love most, killing women or children for Wall Street?
> ...





fncceo said:


> I would never kill women or children, rape the environment, or oppress the workers for Wall Street.
> 
> Mostly, I just do it for kicks.


Have you considered a career in politics?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Nah ... politicians, of both stripes, play too rough.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 8, 2020)

boedicca said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> ...





Why?  Because your government controlled and corporate media don't tell you about that sort of stuff?    

Bullshit.

It's been revealed that our top commanders in NATO have had a hand in Operation Gladio and suspected of Operation Gladio-B.

As these are clandestine ops?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> ...


Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org

*"Know Them by the Company They Keep*

"Trump is now in infamous company: with the Kaiser, Tojo, Hitler, and all the others after who have always miscalculated and pushed their countries to the brink of war–and over."


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Get back to US when our “top General” has murdered 600 Iranians, stormed the Iranian embassy. TIA.
> ...


How many Muslims have Muslims murdered in the last 20 years?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 8, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Because your government controlled and corporate media don't tell you about that sort of stuff?



If the government controlled the media, don't you think they would say nicer things about them?


----------



## harmonica (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...


your post is total bullshit


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes, Iran and China did similar shit to the U.S.

Here is a more appropriate comparison.

*Dozens of US spies killed after Iran and China uncovered CIA messaging service using Google *
Dozens of US spies killed after Iran and China uncovered CIA messaging service using Google

*30 spies dead after Iran cracked CIA comms network with, er, Google search – new claim*
30 spies dead after Iran cracked CIA comms network with, er, Google search – new claim


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 8, 2020)

fncceo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Because your government controlled and corporate media don't tell you about that sort of stuff?
> ...






lol.

The CFR & government only tell the interlocking directorate what it _can't_ publish about the spooks, not what it has to say about the pols.


. . .unless you are Jeff Zucker apparently.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> So much mourning for such an evil man


Which one


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...


So you're bitter that a modern-day Hitler was killed while he was conducting operations in Iraq?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2020)

"maybe this is an inappropriate time to bring this up but I’ll never get over the fact that Iranians put ketchup on their pizza"


----------



## fncceo (Jan 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> "maybe this is an inappropriate time to bring this up but I’ll never get over the fact that Iranians put ketchup on their pizza"



Barbarians!


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

boedicca said:


> How many civilians did Soleimani kill?
> 
> Far more more than Trump, and probably more than Obabble.


Never Underestimate Trump




How many civilians did Trump kill in drone strikes last year?


----------



## fncceo (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > How many civilians did Soleimani kill?
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Get back to US when our “top General” has murdered 600 Iranians, stormed the Iranian embassy. TIA.
> ...


Oh dear dumbass. I thought your questions were about Ifuckingran.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Would you call Trump or Hillary if you were in a situation over there. Simple question.


*Neither one.*




"The 2003 'shock and awe' bombing of Iraq had finally stopped. From the balcony of my room in Baghdad’s Al Fanar Hotel, I watched U.S. Marines moving between their jeeps, armored personnel carriers, and Humvees. 

"They had occupied the street immediately in front of the small, family-owned hotel where our Iraq Peace Team had been living for the past six months."

An Eyewitness to the Horrors of the US 'Forever Wars' Speaks Out - CounterPunch.org


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> IOW, this guy WAS NOT just a high ranking prestigious military general, he was a SPOOK, a glorified spy. If I remember correctly? We had this shit going on with the Soviets during the cold war all the damn time. They captured one of ours, we captured one of theirs. They killed one of ours, we killed one of theirs.


*What was Soleimani's role as messenger between Iraq and Saudi Arabia?*

The Three Victories that Sealed Soleimani’s Fate - CounterPunch.org

"Prime minister Adel Abdul Mahdi told Iraqi parliament on Sunday that Soleimani came to Iraq last week to respond to a diplomatic note from Saudi Arabia. 

"While bitter enemies, the Saudi monarchy and the Islamic Republic, were privately negotiating steps to pacify the region, which has been roiled by anti-Iranian and anti-American demonstrations.

"'I was supposed to meet Soleimani in the morning the day he was killed,' Mahdi said, according to news reports. 'He came to deliver me a message from Iran responding to the message we delivered from Saudi to Iran.'"


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 8, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> REMEMBER, his stated goal had always been to create stability and peace, while pulling American troops out of the theater, something I believe the Iranians also want. Trump's believes in the negotiating tactic of Reagan, from a position of strength, not from a position of begging.


Why would any rational person believe anything Trump says?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2020)

They want to scare you into thinking it’s war. It turns people against him. It gives the Democrats hope for 2020. One of the reasons we elected Trump over Hillary was because we trusted his judgement in situations like this


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2020)

American strength, both militarily and economic, is the best deterrent to terror, folks!

USA! USA! USA! USA!


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 8, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Why would any rational person believe anything Trump says?


Because he keeps winning.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Why would any rational person believe anything Trump says?
> ...







December 16th, 2019 | Vol. 194, No. 26 | U.S.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I never accused Democrats of brilliance.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Would you call Trump or Hillary if you were in a situation over there. Simple question.
> ...


Good way to avoid the question.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 9, 2020)

boedicca said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Salami is a thug. He's now a dead thug. Nobody cares about that damn terrorist regime
> ...



Wonder if he's enjoying his 72 virgins?? LOL


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

gipper said:


> Why
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> ...





gipper said:


> It was totally immoral and outside international law to murder the general.
> 
> If he was such a bad guy (a poster here referred to him as another Hitler, yet Americans never heard of him before this), arrest him at the airport and send him to The Hague for trial. That would have been the moral thing to do.


*I think support for the US dollar had more to do with Soleimani's murdered than morality:*

America Escalates Its “Democratic” Oil War in the Near East - CounterPunch.org

"The assassination was intended to escalate America’s presence in Iraq to keep control of the region’s oil reserves, and to back Saudi Arabia’s Wahabi troops (Isis, Al Quaeda in Iraq, Al Nusra and other divisions of what are actually America’s foreign legion) t*o support U.S. control of Near Eastern oil as a buttress of the U.S. dollar. *

"That remains the key to understanding this policy, and why it is in the process of escalating, not dying down."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...





Indeependent said:


> How many Muslims have Muslims murdered in the last 20 years?


*Too many.*




*Where are they getting their guns?*

Middle East arms sales up by a massive 87%, mostly US-supplied : Peoples Dispatch

"A recent report by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) on global weapons sales revealed that arms sales to countries in the Middle East/West Asia have increased by a whopping 87% between 2009-13 and 2014-18. 

"*The report, which was released on March 11, also stated that the United States of America (US) retains its position as the world’s largest arms exporter.* 

"The US arms exports grew by 29% between 2009-13 and 2014-18, while its share of the total global exports increased from 30% to 36%."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

harmonica said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> ...





harmonica said:


> your post is total bullshit


*Are you a "democrat" or a "terrorist"?*

America Escalates Its “Democratic” Oil War in the Near East - CounterPunch.org

"From the U.S. vantage point, what is a 'democracy'? 

"In today’s Orwellian vocabulary, it means any country supporting U.S. foreign policy. 

"Bolivia and Honduras have become 'democracies' since their coups, along with Brazil. 

"Chile under Pinochet was a Chicago-style free market democracy. 

"So was Iran under the Shah, and Russia under Yeltsin – but not since it elected Vladimir Putin president, any more than is China under President Xi.

"The antonym to 'democracy' is 'terrorist.' 

"That simply means a nation willing to fight to become independent from U.S. neoliberal democracy. 

"It does not include America’s proxy armies."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Yes, Iran and China did similar shit to the U.S.
> 
> Here is a more appropriate comparison.
> 
> ...


*Wouldn't your comparison be more appropriate if Iran and China had assassinated the Director of the CIA?

Your link:*

"Between 2009 and 2013 the US Central Intelligence Agency suffered a 'catastrophic' secret communications failure in a website used by officers and their field agents around the world to speak to each other, according to a report in Yahoo News, which heard from 11 former intelligence and government officials about the previously unreported disaster.

"'We’re still dealing with the fallout,' said one former national security official. 'Dozens of people around the world were killed because of this.'”


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> ...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you're bitter that a modern-day Hitler was killed while he was conducting operations in Iraq?


*That would depend on what operations Soleimani was conducting, right?*

The Three Victories that Sealed Soleimani’s Fate - CounterPunch.org

"Prime minister Adel Abdul Mahdi told Iraqi parliament on Sunday that Soleimani came to Iraq last week to respond to a diplomatic note from Saudi Arabia. 

"While bitter enemies, the Saudi monarchy and the Islamic Republic, were privately negotiating steps to pacify the region, which has been roiled by anti-Iranian and anti-American demonstrations.

*"'I was supposed to meet Soleimani in the morning the day he was killed,' Mahdi said, according to news reports"*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...





WillowTree said:


> Oh dear dumbass. I thought your questions were about Ifuckingran.


Is Trump a moron? - The Feed


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


So you’re placing the onus on the seller?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...



What "impeachment"?  More and more it looks like Fake News


----------



## boedicca (Jan 9, 2020)

Claudette said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Well, according to his twitter account, all the Virgins in Hell are Men.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > IOW, this guy WAS NOT just a high ranking prestigious military general, he was a SPOOK, a glorified spy. If I remember correctly? We had this shit going on with the Soviets during the cold war all the damn time. They captured one of ours, we captured one of theirs. They killed one of ours, we killed one of theirs.
> ...



This is true, but then, with spy-craft?  You never know. . . it might have been a set up from the start by the Saudi's, Israelis, and the US to assassinate him from the very beginning?

How can anyone be sure?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Iran and China did similar shit to the U.S.
> ...



. .  . mmmm, I'm not sure.

Probably a more apt comparison would be the head of a special forces unit?

It is really hard to say.

Maybe?

The problem with that comparison it, the head of the CIA doesn't do field work anymore.  I don't now if this guy did or not.  

Maybe it is apt.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Our top commander in Europe hasn't carried out any terrorist attacks.
> ...


What's my definition of Brainless Cuckold?

You.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...





Indeependent said:


> So you’re placing the onus on the seller?


*Where it rightfully belongs*.




*Do you blame the victims?*

Meet the CEOs Cashing In on Trump's Aggression Against Iran - CounterPunch.org

"CEOs of major U.S. military contractors stand to reap huge windfalls from the escalation of conflict with Iran. 

"This was evident in the immediate aftermath of the U.S. assassination of a top Iranian military official last week. 

*"As soon as the news reached financial markets, these companies’ share prices spiked, inflating the value of their executives’ stock-based pay."*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> ...





CrusaderFrank said:


> What "impeachment"? More and more it looks like Fake News


*Sounds like you're having trouble keeping up?*

Full Impeachments for Trump will Shake Senate Republicans from Kangaroo Court | Ralph Nader

"The most morally distinguishing impeachable offenses come under the heading of what Alexander Hamilton called 'abuse of the public trust.'

"Consider these abuses of the public trust:


Trump’s chronic, obsessive, pathological lying and falsifications (he has made over 15,000 false or misleading claims since January 21, 2017);
Trump’s history of being a serial sexual predator working to delay numerous court cases and escape demands for depositions under oath by many victims;
Trump’s endless racism and bigotry in words and deeds. Since becoming president, Trump has backed voter suppression aimed at minorities; and
Trump’s incitement of violence on more than one occasion.
"Trump should be impeached and convicted. If the supine Republican-controlled Senate fails to convict Trump, the voters should landslide him in November..."

"Conservative Fox News commentator, constitutional law scholar, and former Judge Andrew Napolitano has said if he were the Democrats, he would reopen the impeachment case 'on the basis of new evidence.' 

*"'That would justify holding onto the articles of impeachment [from the Senate] the articles of impeachment [abuse of power and contempt of Congress] because there’s new evidence and perhaps new articles.'"*


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 9, 2020)

fncceo said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Trump’s ‘crossing the Rubicon latest escalation’
> ...



Sometimes you are absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



No, we are keeping up.  That's how we know you are just wrong.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Iran Nan and her temporary House majority had a hissy fit. This wasn't an impeachment,  if it were there would be real crimes, like Biden's money laundering, bribery and extortion.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...





MisterBeale said:


> This is true, but then, with spy-craft? You never know. . . it might have been a set up from the start by the Saudi's, Israelis, and the US to assassinate him from the very beginning?
> 
> How can anyone be sure?


*I suppose there's only one thing we can be sure of in matters like this*:

Meet the CEOs Cashing In on Trump's Aggression Against Iran - CounterPunch.org

"Northrop Grumman executives saw the biggest increase in the value of their stocks after the U.S. airstrike that killed Qasem Suleimani on January 2. 

"Shares in the B-2 bomber maker rose 5.43 percent by the end of trading the following day.

"Wesley Bush, who turned Northrop Grumman’s reins over to Kathy Warden last year, held 251,947 shares of company stock in various trusts as of his final SEC Form 4 filing in May 2019. (Companies must submit these reports when top executives and directors buy and sell company stock.) 

*"Assuming Bush is still sitting on that stockpile, he saw the value grow by $4.9 million to a total of $94.5 million last Friday."*


----------



## harmonica (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


your post is still bullshit


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Probably a more apt comparison would be the head of a special forces unit?
> 
> It is really hard to say.
> 
> ...


*I suspect the Islamic Revolutionary Guard combines the functions of special forces, CIA, and mafia in ways most Americans would find hard to fathom; there doesn't seem to be much doubt about Soleimani's capabilities however.*

Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia

"Soleimani was described by an ex-CIA operative as 'the single most powerful operative in the Middle East today' and the principal military strategist and tactician in Iran's effort to combat Western influence and promote the expansion of Shiite and Iranian influence throughout the Middle East.[2] 

"In Iraq, as the commander of the Quds Force, he was believed to have strongly influenced the organization of the Iraqi government, notably supporting the election of previous Iraqi Prime Minister Nuri Al-Maliki"


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> No, we are keeping up. That's how we know you are just wrong.


*You're arguing in favor of Trump's integrity?*

Full Impeachments for Trump will Shake Senate Republicans from Kangaroo Court | Ralph Nader

"As the most impeachable president in American history, Trump continues to shred our Constitution and its critical separation of powers. 

"Trump has repeatedly, brazenly seized Congressional authority in an attempt to turn the presidency into a monarchy.  

"Trump once went so far as to say, 'I am the chosen one.'"

*Do you believe Trump is "chosen"?*


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Probably a more apt comparison would be the head of a special forces unit?
> ...




Yeah, I read that article, it was a good piece.  It directly contradicted much or the war propaganda that was being put out there, especially by VP Pence about how he "helped the 911 terrorists."  In fact, he helped us, (under the radar of course) bring to justice and prosecute the war on terror in the early days, up until George W. made the infamous and inflammatory "Axis of Evil" speech.  Then?  He told our clandestine ops to go to hell.

*The Shadow Commander*
*Qassem Suleimani is the Iranian operative who has been reshaping the Middle East. Now he’s directing Assad’s war in Syria.*
The Shadow Commander

If you REALLY want some unvarnished truth?  Spend an hour or two listening to this;

*Stay Informed thread post #778*
Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Iran Nan and her temporary House majority had a hissy fit. This wasn't an impeachment, if it were there would be real crimes, like Biden's money laundering, bribery and extortion.


*Does Article II give Trump the right to do whatever he wants?*

Full Impeachments for Trump will Shake Senate Republicans from Kangaroo Court | Ralph Nader

"Trump’s mantra of usurpation is clear. 

"He declared that because of Article II of the Constitution, *'I have the right to do whatever I want as President.*' 

"Trump seems to have neglected Article I, which gives Congress the exclusive authority to declare war, to appropriate funds, and to conduct investigations of the Executive branch with the plenary authority, i.e. issue and enforce subpoenas. 

"*Congress is the primary branch of government, not a co-equal branch."*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

harmonica said:


> your post is still bullshit


*How about this one?*




Full Impeachments for Trump will Shake Senate Republicans from Kangaroo Court | Ralph Nader

"Trump has refused to turn over his tax returns, unlike previous presidents who released them every year. 

"Trump has much to hide in terms of entanglements with foreign entities. 

"He is a walking violation of the Emoluments Clause (Article I, section 9, paragraph 8), which prohibits any president from profiting from foreign interests. 

"Trump profits when foreign dignitaries patronize his hotels and other properties.

"The Constitution requires Trump to faithfully execute the law. Instead he is destroying health, safety, workplace, and environmental laws through his corrupt henchman. 

"The Trump regime is dismantling congressionally mandated federal agency law enforcement programs and, in so doing, is removing lifesaving protections. 

"At the same time, Trump is corruptly raising money from the corporate interests that want to dismantle these agencies, from Wall Street to Houston’s oil barons."


----------



## harmonica (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > your post is still bullshit
> ...


more bullshit


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 9, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > No, we are keeping up. That's how we know you are just wrong.
> ...



Trump has done absolutely nothing, that Obama, and other previous presidents have done.  And for you to even attempt to claim that Trump is doing something new, makes you and those like you, the very kangaroo court that you claim of others.






The fact you have routinely made excuses until someone else does what your people do routinely, makes you hypocritical and discredited.    Go hang out with the Jessie Smollett crowd, and keep talking about integrity as if you ever had it.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Trump has done absolutely nothing, that Obama, and other previous presidents have done. And for you to even attempt to claim that Trump is doing something new, makes you and those like you, the very kangaroo court that you claim of others.


*When did Obama state Article II allowed him to do whatever he wanted, before or after he released his tax returns? How much money (bribes) did Obama earn from his DC hotel?*

Full Impeachments for Trump will Shake Senate Republicans from Kangaroo Court | Ralph Nader

"Trump’s mantra of usurpation is clear. 

"He declared that because of Article II of the Constitution, '*I have the right to do whatever I want as President.'* 

"Trump seems to have neglected Article I, which gives Congress the exclusive authority to declare war, to appropriate funds, and to conduct investigations of the Executive branch with the plenary authority, i.e. issue and enforce subpoenas. 

"Congress is the primary branch of government, not a co-equal branch.

"Trump has refused to turn over his tax returns, unlike previous presidents who released them every year. 

*"Trump has much to hide in terms of entanglements with foreign entities. He is a walking violation of the Emoluments Clause (Article I, section 9, paragraph 8), which prohibits any president from profiting from foreign interests.* 

"Trump profits when foreign dignitaries patronize his hotels and other properties."


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 10, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Ban kitchen knives.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 10, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has done absolutely nothing, that Obama, and other previous presidents have done. And for you to even attempt to claim that Trump is doing something new, makes you and those like you, the very kangaroo court that you claim of others.
> ...



Nah, all crap.  Trump's hotel was already a thing.   If he had purchased it, and built in last year, while being president, and directed everyone to it... that's bad.   But when you already own something, and then become president later.... that's not a problem.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Nah, all crap. Trump's hotel was already a thing. If he had purchased it, and built in last year, while being president, and directed everyone to it... that's bad. But when you already own something, and then become president later.... that's not a problem.


*The problem stems from how much money Trump earns from his DC hotel, and how his policy decisions flow from bribes collected there:*

Trump hotel sales pitch boasts of profit potential from foreign governments

"Eric Trump, the president’s second son, said in a statement at the time: 'People are objecting to us making so much money on the hotel, and therefore we may be willing to sell.'"


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 10, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, all crap. Trump's hotel was already a thing. If he had purchased it, and built in last year, while being president, and directed everyone to it... that's bad. But when you already own something, and then become president later.... that's not a problem.
> ...



Prove there are bribes.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...





Andylusion said:


> Prove there are bribes.


Convince Trump to release this tax returns.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 10, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Do need to.   If there was something wrong, the IRS would have already strung him up.
Why do you need to shove your nose up everyone's butt?

Mind your own business.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Do need to. If there was something wrong, the IRS would have already strung him up.


How many man-hours does the IRS spend on Trump's tax returns?


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 10, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Do need to. If there was something wrong, the IRS would have already strung him up.
> ...



Nonya.   What difference does it make?

You do realize that by asking questions as stupid and goofy as these, that to everyone else you are coming across as a lunatic....?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 11, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Nonya. What difference does it make?
> 
> You do realize that by asking questions as stupid and goofy as these, that to everyone else you are coming across as a lunatic....?


I realize the IRS finds it more cost effective to audit the working poor than billionaire parasites like Trump, and ignorant groupies like you swallow every rich load twice before politely asking for more.(don't your knees ache from so much spineless supplication?)




IRS: Sorry, but It’s Just Easier and Cheaper to Audit the Poor — ProPublica

If Trump had nothing to hide, he would have released his tax returns like every other POTUS since Watergate.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Nonya. What difference does it make?
> ...



I wouldn't release it even without something to hide.   Why should he or anyone else?
What does this letter have to do with Trump?   You just randomly through out stuff that is irrelevant to the conversation?

By the way, while completely irrelevant to the conversation, it is also just a dumb point to make.

Why are the poor audited more often than the super wealthy?   I can think of a dozen reasons, right off the top of my head.

How about the fact the super wealthy are likely to have their taxes done by extremely well paid professionals, and poor people are more likely to do it themselves, and make mistakes?

Just a dumb argument, made by ignorant people.   Besides, we shouldn't even have an income tax, and if we do have an income tax, it should be a flat tax with zero deductions.   It should be impossible to screw up your taxes.

You people made this screwed up system.  So if your screwed up system of left-wing progressive taxes, is destroying the poor, that's on you and your left-wing friends.  You are at a fault here.  Blame yourself.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> wouldn't release it even without something to hide. Why should he or anyone else?
> What does this letter have to do with Trump? You just randomly through out stuff that is irrelevant to the conversation?


Every POTUS candidate since Watergate has released their tax returns; what is Trump hiding?
Opinion | Money laundering may help explain Donald Trump's curious relationship with Russia


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## westwall (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Our top commander in Europe hasn't carried out any terrorist attacks.
> ...








Ummmm, those people are alive.  Your hero would have poured gasoline on them and set them on fire you ridiculous twat.

I think you should move to iran.  I will provide you the plane ticket.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

westwall said:


> Ummmm, those people are alive. Your hero would have poured gasoline on them and set them on fire you ridiculous twat.
> 
> I think you should move to iran. I will provide you the plane ticket.


How many MILLIONS of "those people" have your heroes maimed, murdered, and displaced since 2001?




From the Middle East to Northern Ireland, Western States are All Too Happy to Avoid Culpability for War Crimes - CounterPunch.org


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


From the Middle East to Northern Ireland, Western States are All Too Happy to Avoid Culpability for War Crimes - CounterPunch.org

"When is a war crime not a war crime? 

"When it’s committed by us, of course.

"But this truism is taking on a new and sinister meaning today – and not just because Trump and his crackpots may be planning another clutch of atrocities in the Middle East."





**Beware The Flag Waiver (or in this case hugger) - The Guff In Tonnes Post


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > wouldn't release it even without something to hide. Why should he or anyone else?
> ...



Back to the mythical Russian pawn theory.
Are you seriously suggesting that the IRS which promotes people based on finding money, that if they found out Trump owed millions, that no one in the entire agency would leak it, or have an investigation?   They had an open investigation about a non-issue Russian connection for months on end.

Now you are telling me, that Trump is magically immune to all investigations?

Or you actually think that the IRS knows all this, and is just giving Trump a pass?

No, bottom line is... nonya.  nonya business.   Trumps taxes are none of your business.   Period.   If there was something in them, the IRS would have found it.  In fact, the through background checks by the FBI would have found it.

There is nothing, you are just desperately grasping at straws, and you can't stand you don't have an argument.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...





He was designated a terrorist before Trump took office, end of story


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





A war crime is not a war crime when Georgie Phillip gives it his OK.   

Operation Vengeance - Wikipedia

Too bad Roosevelt didn't have Pelosi to reign him in before he abused his power of the presidency.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Fake News. All you post. Fake News. Troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Georgie is a moron who only cuts and pastes now. He used to give opinions but that made him look idiotic.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Now you are telling me, that Trump is magically immune to all investigations?


Are you trying to tell me the IRS spends the same amount of time on routine audits of politically connected billionaires as Democrats will spend on Trump's personal financial documents?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 13, 2020)

1. How do astrophysicists know that FRB's are coming from 500MM light years away?

2. If Dark matter battled dark energy who would win?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Back to the mythical Russian pawn theory.
> Are you seriously suggesting that the IRS which promotes people based on finding money, that if they found out Trump owed millions, that no one in the entire agency would leak it, or have an investigation? They had an open investigation about a non-issue Russian connection for months on end.


*So you're admitting Trump has nothing to hide in respect to his dealings with Deutsche Bank?*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/05/20/evidence-trumps-corruption-just-keeps-growing/

"What was so remarkable about their relationship was that even after Trump defaulted on loans from them, they continued to give him money, as one division of the bank would swear off dealing with him and he’d find another division to pick up where the last had left off. 

"But according to a new report in the New York Times, there’s yet another twist:

*"Anti-money-laundering specialists at Deutsche Bank recommended in 2016 and 2017 that multiple transactions involving legal entities controlled by Donald J. Trump and his son-in-law, Jared Kushner, be reported to a federal financial-crimes watchdog.*

"The transactions, some of which involved Mr. Trump’s now-defunct foundation, set off alerts in a computer system designed to detect illicit activity, according to five current and former bank employees. 

*"Compliance staff members who then reviewed the transactions prepared so-called suspicious activity reports that they believed should be sent to a unit of the Treasury Department that polices financial crimes."*


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the mythical Russian pawn theory.
> ...



So they reported them.   And it was up to those agencies to investigate.

IF they find something, ok.  If not, then not.  Moving on.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> He was designated a terrorist before Trump took office, end of story


*By whom?*




Executive Order 12333 - Wikipedia

*"Proscription on assassination[edit]*

"Part 2.11 of this executive order reiterates a proscription on US intelligence agencies sponsoring or carrying out an assassination. It reads:[5]

"No person employed by or acting on behalf of the United States Government shall engage in, or conspire to engage in, assassination.

"Previously, EO 11905 (Gerald Ford) had banned political assassinations and EO 12036 (Jimmy Carter) had further banned indirect U.S. involvement in assassinations.[6] 

"As early as 1998, this proscription against assassination was reinterpreted, and relaxed, for targets who are classified by the United States as connected to terrorism."


----------



## miketx (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> A war crime is not a war crime when Georgie Phillip gives it his OK.
> 
> Operation Vengeance - Wikipedia
> 
> Too bad Roosevelt didn't have Pelosi to reign him in before he abused his power of the presidency


How much input did the US Congress have into Operation Vengeance? Are you seriously conflating Soleimani and Tojo or just making additional excuses for...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...







Ready for the Big Trial, Porky?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


What trial? You don’t have long to live so you may not see Trump win in 2020. Sucks you’re so old and frail and sick. Poor Islamist.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> So they reported them. And it was up to those agencies to investigate.


*Did they?*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/05/20/evidence-trumps-corruption-just-keeps-growing/

"The transactions, some of which involved Mr. Trump’s now-defunct foundation, set off alerts in a computer system designed to detect illicit activity, according to five current and former bank employees. 

"Compliance staff members who then reviewed the transactions prepared so-called suspicious activity reports that they believed should be sent to a unit of the Treasury Department that polices financial crimes.

"But executives at Deutsche Bank, which has lent billions of dollars to the Trump and Kushner companies, rejected their employees’ advice. 

"*The reports were never filed with the government."*


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> "No person employed by or acting on behalf of the United States Government shall engage in, or conspire to engage in, assassination


Only applies to Republicans


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Trump vs. Iran: Has the US Crossed the Escalation to War Rubicon? - CounterPunch.org
> 
> *"Three questions to consider* in light of the recent US killing of Iran’s top general:
> 
> ...




the people that laughed are all resident trolls of USMB you always have to laugh in defeat when they get checkmated and cant refute evidence. you them running now George.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > So they reported them. And it was up to those agencies to investigate.
> ...



That doesn't mean much.  I've set off alerts at the bank for using my bank card in New Jersey.    Alerts are just alerts, it doesn't prove anything, except that the bank should look at the transaction.

Grasping at straws again.

And if they didn't report the alert, or an investigation was never done... then that is exactly the type of government incompetence that is why we don't want government run health care.

The same bureaucrat idiots, that look at fraud and ignore it with Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, and now with whatever this alert was.... are going to be ignoring your need for cancer treatment, and saying you don't need it because of some regulation somewhere.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you outed yourself as an Iranian sympathizer. The Americans that the Iranian terrorist has killed, be damned.
> ...



excellent question.

This is akin to saying that the top guy in charge of the CIA, Richard Helms, at the time of the *Mỹ Lai Massacre, *was personally responsible for it.

Just because troops are associated with a command structure, does not mean the guy at the top is responsible for all the war crimes committed by them.

Grow up and stop falling for war propaganda.



hell will have to freeze over before the trump lovers stop doing that I am afraid.


----------



## westwall (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm, those people are alive. Your hero would have poured gasoline on them and set them on fire you ridiculous twat.
> ...








Ummm, it's YOUR socialist heros who run up those massive body counts, you flaming moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Get back to US when our “top General” has murdered 600 Iranians, stormed the Iranian embassy. TIA.
> ...



you are overloading their brain with logic and common sense with so many pesky factsmthey will evetually have to be called into the ER room suffering a heart attack after you overloaded them with historcial information that still applies today by our government.

they are obviously dense that we have the most corrupt government and military in the world.

Can you name another country that has been responsible for the killing, maiming, and displacement of MILLIONS of innocent human beings since the end of WWII?

Looks like they have been so brainwashed school system,they are cluless we are the most corrupt government in the world and ALWAYS starting wars with other countries ignorant of how evil the CIA really is that Trump is doing the bidding for.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



i see you are finding out as well that she is clueless about how our government operates and how evil it is, i see you are also dfinding  out how it is so easy to take her to school and checkmate here everytime.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




Never gets old watching you checkmate all the trolls that came on and laughed at you in the OP,same as you took them to school in the OP,you REALLY gave them a major ass beating now and none of them could dtand toe to toe with you,you checkmated ALL of them. Its time go give them the crying towel to cry in defeat.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 13, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



meh. . . most posters on this site, whether they identify themselves as "liberal" or "conservative," generally are honest and decent folks, and they post with good intentions with the information that is. . . well, literally FED to them.

The network and cable stations, and the mass media complex of the CFR dominate, so it doesn't matter which side you are coming from, the government and intel agencies dominate the conversation with their "facts."  The ignorance of history and reality is understandable.  It is not just what they report, but what they, on both sides, FAIL to report. .  . on purpose.

If you really want the facts, and truth about reality, you have to go looking for it.  Most folks are so busy with their lives. .  that takes too much time, and too much work, and this is what the Crown is counting on.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

westwall said:


> Ummm, it's YOUR socialist heros who run up those massive body counts, you flaming moron.


No...capitalists were responsible for the two great wars of the 20th Century, and it is capitalists today who are earning profits from the mass murder across the Middle East and Africa.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Citizens find it difficult to hold their own states to the same standards as other countries, especially those they see as enemies. I'm beginning to believe Trump has divided this country in ways that will require generations to heal, regardless of whether or not he goes to prison after leaving "public service." Where's Smedley Butler when we really need him?




War is a Racket – Major General Butler, 1935


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> If you really want the facts, and truth about reality, you have to go looking for it. Most folks are so busy with their lives. . that takes too much time, and too much work, and this is what the Crown is counting on.


I agree with many of your opinions, but could you elaborate a little on "the Crown"?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


I agree both wings of the Corporate Party serve the same ten percent of citizens; vote all you want--the flight plan never changes.


----------



## Meister (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you outed yourself as an Iranian sympathizer. The Americans that the Iranian terrorist has killed, be damned.
> ...


Deflect much, moron?


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > If you really want the facts, and truth about reality, you have to go looking for it. Most folks are so busy with their lives. . that takes too much time, and too much work, and this is what the Crown is counting on.
> ...



Most folks think we "won" our independence.  1812 was struggling with this illusion.  When Britain entered the first World War, we came along.  Ditto the second.  Isreal was a creation of House Rothschild (The Bank of England) and we defend it. 

We are a puppet of the British. 

The soul of the planet is the Vatican. The Brain is London.  The Muscle is D.C.

To have any illusion that the three are separate, is to not have a clue what is going on. .  like most folks.

In the genes? Seventh grader says bloodlines of 42 of 43 U.S. Presidents link back to King John of England

They all go back to Charlemagne.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > A war crime is not a war crime when Georgie Phillip gives it his OK.
> ...





Are you seriously trying to say Putin wanted Soeilemani dead?   and yes, he was a legit target just as much as Yamamoto.  Was killing Americans at pearl harbor any worse than killing Americans with IED's?  Once more Soleimani was classified as a Terrorist by the US before Trump was elected, so he was eligible for removal. Stop trying to pretend he was just a diplomat.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> *"Does anyone doubt what would be the response of the USA if its top general and commander in Europe were assassinated by Iran–and Iran followed it up with a declaration that they did it and he deserved it?*


Send Iran pallets stacked with cash? 

You know, like Obama did after Iran reportedly killed ambassador Stevens in Benghazi.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > He was designated a terrorist before Trump took office, end of story
> ...





Statement by the Department of Defense > U.S. DEPARTMENT OF DEFENSE > Release


----------



## Meister (Jan 13, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Wow!  A 7th grader huh?  Good for her.  Having said that, What most people haven't a clue of is the globalization 
that the liberal politicians and a share of the rightie politicians are having wet dreams about.  Gotta love global climate change
to help reach that summit.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 13, 2020)

Meister said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...





Meister said:


> Deflect much, moron?


Projecting, Rambo?




"When is a war crime not a war crime? 
When it’s committed by us, of course."

From the Middle East to Northern Ireland, Western States are All Too Happy to Avoid Culpability for War Crimes - CounterPunch.org


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



lol.

That whole "global warming" and AGW thing is a myth as well though.

Those two topics are intimately tied together.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 13, 2020)

As I posted in another thread, it is all about the oily gorilla in the room that no one wants to talk about.

I am getting tired of repeating myself.  No one, on the left, or on the right, will do any thinking.


Americans KNOW this.

How do we know?

Here is the oily gorilla in the room that EVERYONE knows is there.

What You Should Know About Petrodollars

Trump isn't even bothering to hide the agenda;

US Troops Staying in Syria to 'Keep the Oil' Have Already Killed Hundreds

Trump OKs wider Syria oil mission, raising legal questions

Trump’s Baffling Plan to Pillage Syria’s Oil




READ.
No matter how much you indoctrinate folks in schools and in the corporate/government media, folks can only be dumbed down so much.

They WILL NOT FIGHT FOR OIL ANYMORE. It needs to end.

*Who Signs Up to Fight? Makeup of U.S. Recruits Shows Glaring Disparity *
Who Signs Up to Fight? Makeup of U.S. Recruits Shows Glaring Disparity

Facts don't lie, no matter how much bullshit you parrot from your social networks, conservative radio, liberal MSM, CFR-government colluded think tanks or TEE VEE.

They need to fight wars to stabilize the petro dollar.  They need to tax energy to prop up the petro dollar.

EVERYTHING is about the petro dollar.

Forget all the propaganda they tell you on the radio, in your social media, from the U.N., on the TEE VEE, it is always about the international banking cabal and the petro dollars. . . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 13, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...













*Esper: No Evidence Iran Planned to Attack Four Embassies *
Esper: No Evidence Iran Planned to Attack Four Embassies


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 13, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...





Was Osama Bin Laden planning an immenant attack when Obama took him out in his bedroom?

Thing is , you never know. But you do know they are a terrorist, so everything is on the table. Get over your TDS


----------



## westwall (Jan 13, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm, it's YOUR socialist heros who run up those massive body counts, you flaming moron.
> ...







Stalin and Mao, between them, murdered more than 125 million of their own people you ignorant twerp.  Try learning some history before you try and lecture your betters.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 13, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



PROVE that Obama did anything.  Do you have any evidence that OBL didn't die of Kidney failure in 2001 and that he wasn't a CIA asset?

I have an Egyptian Obituary and a famous Pakistani Politician giving an interview on a well regarded English news program saying he was dead by the end of 2001.

I have REAL EVIDENCE that says Obama is a liar.
 (Paul Craig Roberts was a Treasury under-secretary in the Reagan Admin.)
*Bin Laden’s Obituary Notice*
Bin Laden's Obituary Notice - PaulCraigRoberts.org
*Osama Bin Laden is dead since December 26, 2001. Translation of Funeral Article in Egyptian Paper *
Osama Bin Laden is dead since December 26, 2001. Translation of Funeral Article in Egyptian Paper al-Wafd





"al-Wafd, Wednesday, December 26, 2001 Vol 15 No 4633
News of Bin Laden’s Death and Funeral 10 days ago
Islamabad –

A prominent official in the Afghan Taleban movement announced yesterday the death of Osama bin Laden, the chief of al-Qa’da organization, stating that binLaden suffered serious complications in the lungs and died a natural and quiet death.

The official, who asked to remain anonymous, stated to The Observer of Pakistan that he had himself attended the funeral of bin Laden and saw his face prior to burial in Tora Bora 10 days ago. He mentioned that 30 of al-Qa’da fighters attended the burial as well as members of his family and some friends from the Taleban.

In the farewell ceremony to his final rest guns were fired in the air. The official stated that it is difficult to pinpoint the burial location of bin Laden because according to the Wahhabi tradition no mark is left by the grave. He stressed that it is unlikely that the American forces would ever uncover any traces of bin Laden."


This is confirmed by Benazie Bhutto, as she said in an interview for Al Jazeera English, on a program called, "_Frost Over the World," _with Sir David Paradine Frost.  

_"Pakistani President, Pervez Musharraf, in his book 'In the Line of Fire' stated that Sheikh was originally recruited by British intelligence agency, MI6, while studying at the London School of Economics. He alleges Omar Sheikh was sent to the Balkans by MI6 to engage in jihadi operations. Musharraf later went on to state "At some point, he probably became a rogue or double agent". In an interview given to David Frost in November 2007, Benazir Bhutto states that Osama bin Laden was killed by Omar Sheikh. Omar Chatriwala, a journalist for Al Jazeera English, claims that he chose not to pursue the story at the time because it was an apparent slip of the tongue. A month before Frost interview, in Oct 2007, Bhutto stated in an interview that she would cooperate with the American military in targeting Osama bin Laden."
_
IOW, Omar Sheikh, double agent, was more than likely in Tora Bora, and you have been lied too.  You also now know the reason, and the person, who, in all likelihood assassinated Benazir Bhutto.




What do you have that makes you believe Obama is telling you the truth?    


. . . a "picture of them watching it?"


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 13, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...





Whatever.. bottom line is they are just ok fine with Obama taking out a terrorist, but if Trump does it, its basically another impeachable offense


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> That whole "global warming" and AGW thing is a myth as well though


*What do you know that NASA does not?*




Evidence | Facts – Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet

"Ninety-seven percent of climate scientists agree that climate-warming trends over the past century are extremely likely due to human activities, and most of the leading scientific organizations worldwide have issued public statements endorsing this position.

*"Click here* for a partial list of these public statements and related resources."


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 14, 2020)

Refer back to that post about me trusting the government.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> Are you seriously trying to say Putin wanted Soeilemani dead? and yes, he was a legit target just as much as Yamamoto. Was killing Americans at pearl harbor any worse than killing Americans with IED's? Once more Soleimani was classified as a Terrorist by the US before Trump was elected, so he was eligible for removal. Stop trying to pretend he was just a diplomat.


*You probably believe in "the glory of the American experiment"? 

Soleimani had diplomatic immunity, and he was actively trying to reduce tensions between his country and Saudi Arabia at Trump's request*:

The West Is Run by Barbarians - Global Research

"...the Prime Minister of Iraq, Adil Abdul-Mahdi, said in disbelief and awe: 'Trump asked me to mediate with Iran – and then he kills my invitee.'

"Prime Minister Adil Abdul-Mahdi has certainly more credibility than Trump or any of his cronies, foremost US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, who not too long ago told RT: '[When] I was the CIA director, we lied, we cheated, we stole. We had entire training courses. *It reminds you of the glory of the American experiment.'"*

"General Soleimani was picked up at Bagdad airport by Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis, the Iraqi military commander and leader of the People’s Mobilization Forces.

"They drove off in a SUV, when US-drone missiles hit and pulverized them, along with 10 other high-ranking military from both countries.

"Soleimani had diplomatic immunity – and the US knew about it...."

"General Soleimani, who was much more than a general, he was also a great diplomat, *was asked by PM Abdul-Mahdi on behalf of Trump to come to Bagdad to be part of a mediation process that Trump asked PM Abdul-Mahdi to lead, to ease tensions between Iran and Saudi Arabia, as well as between the US and Iran."*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Send Iran pallets stacked with cash?
> 
> You know, like Obama did after Iran reportedly killed ambassador Stevens in Benghazi.


*More sanctions perhaps?*

The West Is Run by Barbarians - Global Research

"New sanctions on Iran– The Master Barbarian Trump says new sanctions will be added to those already existing, sanctions that will hurt even more – and, yes, he says, like the Good Father of Mother Earth talking to his children, _it’s all up to the Iranians, they can behave like a good nation behaves, or they will be punished with sanctions. And they will hurt. It’s entirely up to them._

"No description of what the appropriate behavior for the Barbarians would involve.

"Can you believe this? – If you wouldn’t witness such aberrant BS with your own eyes and ears, it would be truly unbelievable, that the world is run by such un-people, well, Barbarians – and, yes, again – the docile people of this globe accept it, say nothing, keep silent. 

"Thousands of people may die again from the sanctions – confiscated medical equipment, medication, food – imposed on Iran, as did in Venezuela – 40,000 according to a recent study by the Washington thinktank, CEPR – *only because Iran has backbone, and dares not to kneel in front of the Barbarian king to do his bidding."*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


*"Did Mike Pompeo Say on Russian State TV that the CIA ‘Lied, Cheated, Stole’?*
Context always matters — including location..."

"But in terms of how you think about problem sets, when I was a cadet, what’s the cadet motto at West Point? ‘You will not lie, cheat or steal or tolerate those who do.’* I was the CIA director, we lied, we cheated, we stole. That’s, it was like, we had entire training courses.*

"It reminds you of the glory of the American experiment."

Did Mike Pompeo Say on Russian State TV that the CIA 'Lied, Cheated, Stole'?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Here is the oily gorilla in the room that EVERYONE knows is there.
> 
> What You Should Know About Petrodollars


*Petrodollars have supported the US Empire since 1971:*

America Escalates its "Democratic" Oil War in the Near East | Michael Hudson

"Saudi Arabia and other Near Eastern OPEC countries quickly became a buttress of the dollar. 

"After these countries quadrupled the price of oil (in retaliation for the United States quadrupling the price of its grain exports, a mainstay of the U.S. trade balance), *U.S. banks were swamped with an inflow of  foreign deposits* – which were lent out to Third World countries in an explosion of bad loans that blew up in 1972 with Mexico’s insolvency. 

"This destroyed Third World government credit for a decade, forcing it into dependence on the United States via the IMF and World Bank."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

westwall said:


> Stalin and Mao, between them, murdered more than 125 million of their own people you ignorant twerp. Try learning some history before you try and lecture your betters.


*How many millions of native Americans did your heroic ancestors murder for their land and water? And then there's chattel slavery's contribution to your Great White Lie?*

Slavery Made America
...by 1860, there were more millionaires (slaveholders all) living in the lower Mississippi Valley than anywhere else in the United States. 

"In the same year, the nearly 4 million American slaves were worth some $3.5 billion, making them the largest single financial asset in the entire U.S. economy, worth more than all manufacturing and railroads combined."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 14, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Stalin and Mao, between them, murdered more than 125 million of their own people you ignorant twerp. Try learning some history before you try and lecture your betters.
> ...



Maybe you should find some other country more to your liking


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Refer back to that post about me trusting the government.


Do you believe nothing government tells you?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 14, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Are you seriously trying to say Putin wanted Soeilemani dead? and yes, he was a legit target just as much as Yamamoto. Was killing Americans at pearl harbor any worse than killing Americans with IED's? Once more Soleimani was classified as a Terrorist by the US before Trump was elected, so he was eligible for removal. Stop trying to pretend he was just a diplomat.
> ...


All made up after the fact by democrats.


----------



## dblack (Jan 14, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Get back to US when our “top General” has murdered 600 Iranians, stormed the Iranian embassy. TIA.



Hmmm..... you're not well versed on recent US history, are you?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Maybe you should find some other country more to your liking


Better to change this country into what it will be.




Let America Be America Again by Langston Hughes - Poems | poets.org


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 14, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the oily gorilla in the room that EVERYONE knows is there.
> ...


Now, if you can comprehend that the entire global order rests on this?

Then surely you understand why US foundations, specifically fund certain scientists to arrive at conclusions they so, and why US science agencies say what they do about carbon vis-à-vis climate.

I am NOT saying the environment does not need protecting or that climate change does not exist.  What I am saying? 

It is not dependent on our use of oil.   International elites are more concerned with the international reserve currency than the health of the planet.  All corporate news is, at it's heart, PROPAGANDA.  You should know this by now.  seven stats on climate change

I am sure you are smart enough to understand how corporate CFR media is in lock stop with the interlocking directorate on Wall-street, and other corporations to protect the established order to want to protect the petrodollar.  All they care about is money, power and complete control.  

If they had their way, the world would be headed toward what the Chinese are doing. . . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 14, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Refer back to that post about me trusting the government.
> ...



Only stuff I can confirm secondarily.

If I sense an secondary agenda. . . of course not.

If you do not see the connection between creating a carbon tax on the use of energy tied to the petrodollar and the world's reserve currency?  

You really aren't that bright.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 14, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



PROVE that these statements were all made up after the fact.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 14, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


They were all made by democrats.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 14, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Actually, no, they weren't.  There aren't any "Democrats" in Iraq.  There are only Sunni's and Shia.  Those statements were made by Sunni's, who are our allies. 

It was the Iraqi PM that made those statements. This is what happens when you get all your news from the radio, social media, and corporate news sources.

Here is the straight translation, right from Iraq the night it happened (translator Mustafa Salim);

*Iraqi PM reveals Soleimani was on peace mission when assassinated, exploding Trump’s lie of ‘imminent attacks’*
Iraqi PM reveals Soleimani was on peace mission when assassinated, exploding Trump’s lie of ‘imminent attacks’
*The Trump administration claimed Iranian general Qasem Soleimani was planning “imminent attacks” on US interests when it assassinated him. That lie was just destroyed, but not before countless corporate media outlets transmitted it to the public.*
*By Max Blumenthal*

* Mustafa Salim‏ @Mustafa_salimb Jan 5*

*“I received a phone call from @realDonaldTrump when the embassy protests ended thanking the government efforts and asked Iraq to play the mediator's role between US and Iran” Iraqi PM said.*

*61 replies    1,355 retweets    1,872 likes*


  *Mustafa Salim*‏ @*Mustafa_salimb* Jan 5

*“But at the same time American helicopters and drones were flying without the approval of Iraq, and we refused the request of bringing more soldiers to US embassy and bases” iraqi PM said.*

*33 replies    966 retweets    1,808 likes*

*  Mustafa Salim‏ @Mustafa_salimb*

*“I was supposed to meet Soleimani at the morning the day he was killed, he came to deliver me a message from Iran responding to the message we delivered from Saudi to Iran” Iraqi PM said."*


The message line is very long . . . . go read it if you are interested.  I am sure you're not.  You like War Propaganda and lies it seems.


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 14, 2020)

dblack said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Get back to US when our “top General” has murdered 600 Iranians, stormed the Iranian embassy. TIA.
> ...


Guess not. Which embassies have we stormed?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 14, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you should find some other country more to your liking
> ...




Poor Georgie!


----------



## dblack (Jan 14, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Ahhh ... one of those! How man countries have we attacked? How many drone bombings? How many "targeted killings"? How many undeclared wars?

But go ahead, ostrich up. Hide behind the orange turd and pretend you're not completely, cowardly, full of shit.


----------



## westwall (Jan 14, 2020)

dblack said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Get back to US when our “top General” has murdered 600 Iranians, stormed the Iranian embassy. TIA.
> ...







Clearly, neither are you.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...





Tipsycatlover said:


> ll made up after the fact by democrats.


*Did you believe the "weapons of mass destruction" fable too?*

The Smoking Gun in the Soleimani Assassination

"Moreover, the entire narrative of the Trump administration was undermined by Iraqi Prime Minister Adil Abdelmahdi, who told Parliament on Jan. 5 when he asked its members to kick out the US military, *that he had personally invited Soleimani to Baghdad as part of a back-channel set of negotiations between Saudi Arabia and Iran aimed at cooling down tensions between the two. *

"Soleimani did not sneak into Iraq on a covert mission. 

*"He flew on a commercial jet and went through passport control with his diplomatic passport."*


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> I am NOT saying the environment does not need protecting or that climate change does not exist. What I am saying?
> 
> It is not dependent on our use of oil. International elites are more concerned with the international reserve currency than the health of the planet. All corporate news is, at it's heart, PROPAGANDA. You should know this by now. seven stats on climate change


I suggest we move this to your link?


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Actually, no, they weren't. There aren't any "Democrats" in Iraq. There are only Sunni's and Shia. Those statements were made by Sunni's, who are our allies.
> 
> It was the Iraqi PM that made those statements. This is what happens when you get all your news from the radio, social media, and corporate news sources.


*When did Sunnis become "our allies" in Iraq?*

Adil Abdul-Mahdi - Wikipedia

"Abdul-Mahdi is a former member of the powerful Shi'a party the Supreme Islamic Iraqi Council, or SIIC.[2] Long based in neighboring Iran, the group opposed a United States administration while holding close ties with the other, U.S.-backed, groups that opposed Saddam Hussein, including the Kurds and the Iraqi National Congress.

"Mahdi was born in Baghdad in 1942, the son of a Shiite cleric who was a minister in Iraq's monarchy. He attended high school at Baghdad College, an elite American Jesuit secondary school."


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 14, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> Poor Georgie!


Will you SOB like a SNOWFLAKE?




Igor, Lev and how Trumpian politics hijacked a leading Orthodox Jewish group


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 14, 2020)

georgephillip said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, no, they weren't. There aren't any "Democrats" in Iraq. There are only Sunni's and Shia. Those statements were made by Sunni's, who are our allies.
> ...



Thanks.   I did not know. 

I should have known.  I forgot that they are now practicing a parlimentary Democracy and that the majority of Iraq is Shia.

Duh.

Hell, America really screwed up it's chance for peace to be brokered between Saudi Arabia and Iran.

I should expect that the majority of the Iraqis want our troops out of Iraq now.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 15, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Hell, America really screwed up it's chance for peace to be brokered between Saudi Arabia and Iran.
> 
> I should expect that the majority of the Iraqis want our troops out of Iraq now.


*I believe you're right about a majority of Iraqis wanting an end to US and Iranian influence in their domestic affairs. 

Unfortunately, many US elites appear to believe ending America's world-wide military presence would also terminate the dollar's status as a global reserve currency?*

How the US Wages War to Prop up the Dollar | Ryan McMaken

"The (Suleimani) assassination was intended to escalate America’s presence in Iraq to keep control of the region’s oil reserves, and to back Saudi Arabia’s Wahabi troops *(Isis, Al Quaeda in Iraq, Al Nusra and other divisions of what are actually America’s foreign legion) *to support U.S. control of Near Eastern oil as a buttress of the U.S. dollar. 

"That remains the key to understanding this policy, and why it is in the process of escalating, not dying down..."

"An important piece of this strategy has been a continued alliance with Saudi Arabia. 

"Saudi Arabia maintains the world's largest capacity for oil production, and it was the largest single producer of crude for most of the period from the mid-1970s to 2018, when the US surpassed both Saudi Arabia and Russia.

"But Saudi Arabia remains under the US thumb

"what Saudi Arabia does not save in dollarized assets with its oil-export earnings is spent on buying hundreds of billion of dollars of U.S. arms exports. 

"This locks them into dependence on U.S. supply [of] replacement parts and repairs, and enables the United States to turn off Saudi military hardware at any point of time, in the event that the Saudis may try to act independently of U.S. foreign policy.

*"So maintaining the dollar as the world’s reserve currency became a mainstay of U.S. military spending. 

"Foreign countries do not have to pay the Pentagon directly for this spending. They simply finance the U.S. Treasury and U.S. banking system."*


----------

